# Skyliner's 'Strife for Excellence'



## Skyliner (Jun 1, 2001)

Friday 1 July 

Yay, my first diary here, and today let me recall what I did.

Hmmm...today is Ab and leg training, I didn't do any Cardio beforehand since I wanna gain some mass (today being the last day). For the leg workout, I did Smith Machine Squats for just 2 sets until it bored me, thus I switch to leg extensions and leg presses instead, followed by Calf raises and leg curls. After a pretty darn good leg workout, it's time for Abs. As usual, the typical decline leg raises, crunches, regular crunches, side bents, etc. It's fun. Tommorow I will begin my Cardio days and it's time for Cutting.

My eating today is a little risky come to think of it, as I'm not sure whether are they too oily or not.

Meal 1- Protein Shake (blend with milk as always)
Meal 2- Stir fry chicken cubes with nuts, hot plate beancurd, half a bowl of rice
Meal 3- Meal 2 is kinda heavy, but I finish up the chicken and beancurd anyway in meal 3, with an apple
Meal 4- Protein Shake 
Meal 5- Half a piece of chicken chop

Tommorow is a free day, but I'll be going jogging in the moning. Consider that my first Cardio for this week. Yay, I don't need to store those calories anymore, from tommorow onwards, it's cardio time baby, and the Cut is coming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 BTW, I bought  new fitness magazine and they have an interesting Ab workout, can't wait to try it!

Good night.

------------------
I don't have a great body, but as long as I work hard like now, I'm gonna reach there.

<font size="1">_[This message has been edited by Skyliner (edited 06-08-2001).]_</font>


----------



## Skyliner (Jun 2, 2001)

Sat 2 July 

I didn't go jogging today, cause  my legs were sore like a ***** when I woke up. Thus I do some lightwork walking and finish up everything with some leg raises instead.

My meals ain't really healthy today, as my girlfriend came to my house and bought me McDonalds for breakfast, and I dont wanna say "Hey, today is not my cheat day, so I can't eat what you bought". Thus I ate up everything, and redeem myself by eating porridge in meal 2, and a Protein Shake in Meal 3. For Meal 4, I bought back fish and chips, but I peel of the fried skin and only eat the meat, and the beans, bun, but not the fries. For the last Meal, I ate a piece of chicken chop with beans, and end everything with another Protein Shake.

Good night.

------------------
Work hard, play hard, and sleep well.

<font size="1">_[This message has been edited by Skyliner (edited 06-06-2001).]_</font>

<font size="1">_[This message has been edited by Skyliner (edited 06-08-2001).]_</font>


----------



## Skyliner (Jun 6, 2001)

Wendesday 6 July

Hmmm, havn't update for a while.

Today it's ust my Ab training day, and I was suppose to go jogging outside, but since it's raining heavily, I decide to just on the radio and do some boxing training, followed by 3 sets of 20 Reps Knee Tucks, Crunches, and Leg Raises.

My eating is terrible! I actually ate mix vegatable rice for both lunch and dinner (too oily), and I didn't take my meals in regular time. Gotta redeem myself tommorow, which happens to be Back and Bicep Day.

Good night. 

------------------
Work hard, play hard, and sleep well.


----------



## Skyliner (Jun 7, 2001)

Thursday 7 July

Today was my back and biceps raining day. Back training was fine as usual, just that I still got a little problem trying to perform deadlifts techniques perfectly. For Biceps, I did my typical stuff, but no Preacher Curls today. Strangely, I can't feel much impact on my biceps after that workout, despite doing them correctly and acceptable sets and reps. Strange stuff.

Meal 1- 2 egg whites and tea
Meal 2- Some fish porridge, chicken breast, tofu
Meal 3- Protein Shake, chicken floss bread
Meal 4- Chicken Breast, tofu
Meal 5- Protein Shake

It seems that I didn't intake enough protein today, so I redeem by drinking a huge glass of milk before sleeping. Geez, I'm tired now, still got a cardio, Ab and leg workout tommorow.

Good night.

------------------
Work hard, play hard, and sleep well.


----------



## Skyliner (Jun 8, 2001)

Friday 8 July

I just did a pathetic 10 minute Cardio using the Stair Rider, and proceed with Ab training from there. Later, I did a nice little leg workout, which involves Extensions, Press, and Curls. My Calfs are aching, so no Calf Rasies this week.

For meals...

Meal 1- Slice of bread with peanut butter, fresh milk
Meal 2- Protein Shake, Rice with lemon chicken, fried vegatables
Meal 3- 2 small pieces of chicken breasts, fried vegatables
Meal 4- Half a hotdog sandwich, a little bit of rice
Meal 5- Protein Shake

Good night.

------------------
Work hard, play hard, and sleep well.


----------



## Skyliner (Jun 9, 2001)

Sat 9 July

No workout today.

Meal 1- 1 Slice of bread stuff with lots of fish, water
Meal 2- Protein Shake
Meal 3- Chicken salad with extra chicken, with eggs and cabbage, 1 pear
Meal 4- Chicken Sandwich
Meal 5- Chicken Chop with beans
Meal 6- Protein Shake

Goodnight

------------------
Work hard, play hard, and sleep well.


----------



## EarWax (Jun 10, 2001)

I'm going to invest in chicken stock, Sky! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## Skyliner (Jun 10, 2001)

LOL EarWax. I don't know what to do w/o chicken man, since I'm not sure what type of fish is low in fat and high protein, and my place seldomly sold Turkey. To make things worst, due to my religion, I cannot eat beef. Which is why Chicken is always my main source of protein, besides Whey and Tofu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Work hard, play hard, and sleep well.


----------



## Skyliner (Jun 11, 2001)

Mon 11 July

Today is Cardio and Abs. The typical stuff, maybe a little more extra training on my lower abs. Than I saw this guy doing Cardio and taking off his shirt. Which is wierd since that gym I go, those ppl rarely took off their shirt. I was like "Hey, gimme a few more monhs and I will dare to do that too!"

My meals are fine today (maybe too little), and I actually cooked my chicken fillet to a tasty LV! Yup, I can finally do decent cooking now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Meal 1- Cereals with milk
Meal 2- Protein Shake, 1 mayonnaise bread
Meal 3- 4 small slices of Chicken Fillet, steam potato
Meal 4- 1 slice of chicken filet with smash potato in bread
Meal 5- Milo, Banana cake
Meal 6- Yong Tao Hu (Soup with tofu, meat, fishballs inside. I even added alot of extra chicken breast in it. Nice stuff) and Protein Shake.

Tommorow will be Chest, Tris and Shoulders day.

Good night.

------------------
Work hard, play hard, and sleep well.

<FONT COLOR="#000002" SIZE="1" FACE="Verdana, Arial">[Edited 1 time by Skyliner on 06-12-2001 at 08:14 AM]</font>


----------



## Skyliner (Jun 12, 2001)

Tues July 12

My Chest, Triceps and Shoulders day today. Pretty good, getting the hang outta heavier weights. I need to work harder on my shoulders though, they are kinda weak.

Meal 1- 1 egg white, Cereals with milk
Meal 2- Protein Shake, Chicken Floss bread with mayonnaise 
Meal 3- 4 small slices of Chicken Fillet with noodles mix with prawns and chicken
Meal 4- 1 kaya bread and milk
Meal 5- 1  piece of chicken chop, beans, coleslaw 
Meal 6- 1 a piece of chicken chop, beans, coleslaw, protein shake

Goodnight.

------------------
Work hard, play hard, and sleep well.


----------



## Skyliner (Jun 14, 2001)

Thursday 14 July

Phew, today is back and biceps day, and I was able to perform Deadlifts correctly at last. Pretty much the same, just that my left arm is alot weaker than the right still, which gave me some annoying problems when trying to lift alternate hammer curls. The rest is just fine, can't wait for the next bicep workout next week.

For my meals, it's pretty darn mess up today, since I went out with my friend and totally ruin my initial diet plan. Anyway...

Meal 1 (8.30 am.)- Cereals with milk and strawberries 
Meal 2 (11.00 am.)- Protein Shake, Fruit , 1 Apple Pie .
Meal 3 (1.pm)- Mix Vegetables with Rice 
Meal 4 (3.30pm)- Mos Chicken Teriyaki Burger , Ice Milk Tea 
Meal 5 (7.50pm)- 4 small slices of chicken fillet, 2 scrambled egg whites, 1 glass of milk
Meal 6 (10.30 pm)¨C 3/4 piece of chicken chop fried with eggs

Oh dear, that's a lot of carbs, and the meals ain't that clean. Worst still, tommorow's my cheat day! Bahz

Goodnight.   


------------------
Work hard, play hard, and sleep well.


----------



## EarWax (Jun 14, 2001)

I hope your cheat day does not include chicken heh

------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## Skyliner (Jun 15, 2001)

Friday 15 July

Did legs and Abs today. Wow, leg training is cool since I did quite alot of Squats(didn't go all the way down, more like half-3/4 Squats if you ask me) , and there's this really hot girl in the gym too, and there's only the 2 of us! Holy**** it's my lucky day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For my meals (cheatday today), the timing is crap like yesterday, and just when I almost redeem myself by having a decent, non overfat dinner in a Roast Chicken with skin (you are right Earwax! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), I took back the Fat by eating a McDonalds sundae, lol.

BTW, I went to watched Tomb Raider. It's so... *yawn*

Goodnight.

------------------
Work hard, play hard, and sleep well.


----------



## EarWax (Jun 15, 2001)

Really?  Darn, I was going to see it tomorrow.  Guess I'll go see Pearl Harbor or Evolution.

------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## MightyKing (Jun 16, 2001)

Evolution was funny as hell.

------------------
_"The Greatest Mistake You Can Ever Make Is Continually Fearing That You Will Make One"
-Elbert Hubbard_


----------



## Skyliner (Jun 18, 2001)

Monday 18 July

Did Chest, Triceps and shoulders today. I did a few extra reps for my left side of shoulders and triceps, since they are a little smaller than the right. Besides that, I did pec decks today after neglecting it for a long time, an overall it's cool. My bench press doesn't seemed to have much impact today, and I wonder why. Anyway, it's a good workout. Not as tiring as last week since I did easier work (dips instead of close grip press).

Meal 1- Vegetarian Beehoon, soya bean milk
Meal 2- 1 slice of bread with peanut butter, protein shake
Meal 3- White rice with chicken curry and chicken pieces
Meal 4- 2 slices of bread, Milo with milk
Meal 5- Chicken chop with closlaw and beans
Meal 6- 2 fried egg whites with 1 yolk, protein shake

Goodnight

------------------
Work hard, play hard, and sleep well.


----------



## Skyliner (Jun 20, 2001)

Wendesday 20th July

Did Back, Biceps and Abs today. Started of with Pullups, followed by pulldowns and a nice mix between one arm rows and seated rows. Later on, I switch to Hammer curls, alternate curls and preachers. Today for my bics, I did in a rather slow pace and squueze the arm more than usual, thus making my arm more easily tired and the repetitions was cut down a little.

My meals today are cheat meals quality, heck, might as well call is just that.

Meal 1- 2 slices of bread with peanut butter, milk
Meal 2- McDonalds McChicken, 1 slice of chicken fillet, Protein Shake
Meal 3- Sweet and sour chicken, with alot of extra chicken
Meal 4- Chicket fillet, milo
Meal 5- 1 chicken wing, 2 fried eggs, protein shake

Geez, now I can feel the oil...

Goodnight 

------------------
Work hard, play hard, and sleep well.


----------



## Skyliner (Jun 22, 2001)

Friday 22th July

Wow, I love my leg workout today. Squats are awesome! I didn't try squat all the way though, but apparently still low enough. I can actually feel the burn, what a feeling. Also, it's initially not in my routine, but TODAY I made an exception and actually superset Squats and Military Press together. Tiring, but fun. Can't do that the next week though, cause I'm on that train each body part once a week plan, and Shoulders training is on Monday. After Squats, I did Extensions, Curls, and Calf Raises. Didn't do Presses today. Later on I proceed with my Abs.

Meal 1- Watermelon, Milk
Meal 2- Mix Vegatable Rice serve in large quantities, Protein Whey
Meal 3- A & W Cony Dog with cheese, regular root beer with icecream
Meal 4- Chicken Chop, garlic bread, Half a protein bar, sugercane juice
Meal 5- Chicken Floss bread, milk

Goodnight.

------------------
Work hard, play hard, and sleep well.


----------



## Skyliner (Jun 26, 2001)

Monday 25th July

It's already Tuesday but yesterday 'm too tired to type anything. It's a Chest, Triceps and Shoulders workout. I superset Crossovers and Pec Decks for Chest, followed by Bar Dips. Triceps...I did close grip BP, cable pushdowns, and one arm. Not to mention, a little bit of lying extensions. Military Press, Shoulder Press and Lateral raises for my delts. Did only 1 set of Shrugs for traps.

Meal 1- 1 big piece of chicken sandwich
Meal 2- Hor Fun with chicken and prawns
Meal 3- 2 slices of bread with peanut butter, milk
Meal 4- Porridge with eggs, meat and veggies
Meal 5- Bread with Protein Shake

Good..uh...it's the evening now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Work hard, play hard, and sleep well.


----------



## Skyliner (Jun 27, 2001)

Wendesday 27th July 

It's a back and bicep day. Tday I trained my bics first, and did a little more volume than usual. Hammer, barbell, preachers, and even cable curls. For back, I tried to deadlift heavier, and it's cool. Bent over barbell rows are kinda fun, too.

Meals...

Meal 1- Replacement Shake with Chicken floss bread
Meal 2- Mix rice with huge servings dishes
Meal 3- Bread with milk
Meal 4- McChicken, fries, apple pie
Meal 5- 3 whole eggs, Milo

Goodnight

------------------
Work hard, play hard, and sleep well.


----------



## Skyliner (Aug 20, 2001)

Wow, it's been a really long time since this has been updated. Anyway, here goes.

Today is Chest/Triceps day, and overall a good workout. Did 4 sets of Flat Barbell Bench, 3 sets of incline DB, 2 sets of cable crossovers and 2 sets of push ups with feet on the bench. Boy I thought the last chest workout is gonna be easy, until I realise how tight my arms have turn out to be by than. For triceps, I realise that for me, one arm pressdowns with a reverse grip allows me to have a real pump, followed by the always so pumpy rope pressdowns. No dips today, bleh.

Heh, some big guy with hella ugly tattoos told me to use a towel whenever I bench, and since I'm a nice guy, I smiled and say "Thanks for the reminder." Wait, maybe I replied so nicely becos he is right actually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For diet, I don't keep track much of it anymore, since now I'm back on bulking.

------------------
Work hard, play hard, and sleep well.


----------



## Skyliner (Aug 29, 2001)

Work on back/biceps today. Not very good, esp. the latter workout, mostly likely because I lost alot of my energy during back training and once it's the biceps turn, I felt weak and can't even lift 8 proper reps for a lighty barbell curl. I feel like doing close grip pull ups, unfortunately the pull arm bar in that gym of mine has a 'hole' in between, meaning we can only perform wide grips using it. Maybe I'll try close grip PU using a Smith Machine. Hmmm


------------------
Work hard, play hard, and sleep well.


----------



## Skyliner (Sep 9, 2001)

Tommorow will be Chest/Back, and I'm kinda worried since my tris are still sore at last Friday's delts/arms workout. Hope I'll recover in time.

Oh, did the following last friday, my traps were kinda sore that day therefore my shoulder workout was reduced.

Arnold Press: 2 x 8
Side Lateral Raises: 2 x 8
Skull Crusher: 12, 10, 8
Rope Pressdown superset with cable pressdowns: 12, 10, 8
Barbell Curls: 12, 10, 10
Alter Dumbbell Curls: 12, 10, 10
Hammer Curls: 10, 8, 8
Wrist Curls: 2 x 20

Work on Abs as well.

The sets are too much I know, but the pump is great!

------------------
Work hard, play hard, and sleep well.


----------



## Skyliner (Sep 12, 2001)

Leg workout today.

A damn good one, even though I kinda lost count how many sets were done during the end. Same stuff, but I did them well. Squats, SLDL, Leg Press, Leg Curls, and Calf Raises. Together with some Crunches and leg raises. I tried doing Calf Raises on a Leg Press Machine, which was cool. Overall around 17 sets during this workout.

Maybe I'll train my obliques tonight before bed or tommorow.

------------------
Work hard, play hard, and sleep well.


----------



## dase78 (Mar 6, 2002)

Fass Mass


----------

